# F-86 vs Mig-15 in flight showing size difference



## davparlr (Dec 6, 2011)

Here's a quick video showing the size difference of the F-86 to the Mig-15

Build a Korean War memorial featuring a USAF F-86 and Russian MiG-15 - Pepsi Refresh Project


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 6, 2011)

Cool Vid!

In June 2000 I got to participte in a flight commerating the start of the Korean War. I was in the back of a T-33. We had a MiG-15UTI and an F-86 in the flight. It was a last minute call so I didn't have a camera with me!


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 6, 2011)

Nice. I've seen them individually, but never together.


----------



## davparlr (Dec 6, 2011)

Too bad. That must have been a thrill. I know I was thrilled just to see these two fly at Chino and to see them fly together was too much.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 6, 2011)

Al Hansen, the guy who was flying the F-86 that day once owned a MiG-15 and F-86. The MiG that flew with us that day was based out of Mojave as well. 2 of my favorite aircraft.


----------

